# What is your favorite pumpkin pie or pumpkin bread recipe? (merged)



## jessicacarr (Aug 23, 2006)

I am starting way ahead in search of the most awesom tried and true pumpkin pies, pumpkin muffins and pumpkin breads only. 
I thought if I could start a string of everyone's faves here, then it would be an ez and quick way to find something awesome to try out this fall!

Could you share your fave with us right here? BRING 'EM ON!!!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 23, 2006)

jessicacarr said:
			
		

> I am starting way ahead in search of the most awesom tried and true pumpkin pies, pumpkin muffins and pumpkin breads only.
> Could you share your fave with me? BRING 'EM ON!!!!!


 
Why not do a 'search' from the bar at the top of this page?  If you key in 'pumpkin' you will find literally scores of threads about pumpkin.


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 24, 2006)

*Pumpkin Search*

Thank you!  I definately will.  In the meantime, bring on YOUR faves!


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 31, 2006)

*What is your fave pumpkin muffin or bread recipe?*

What is your fave pumpkin muffin or bread recipe?


----------



## Opiñanita (Aug 31, 2006)

*I love this recipe*

I love this recipe. I haven't made it in 4 years. I want to make it every year but always end up not having enough time. It comes from my friend's mother who lives in Massachusetts. The recipe written down here is how she gave it to me. You may want to mix the dry ingredients separately. Hopefully this year I'll get around to making it.
Enjoy,
Opiñanita

-Preheat oven to 350 for 2 pans, (325 for glass)
-Soak 1 Cup of raisins in a bowl of water, optional
-Beat 4 eggs well and then add, 
                          2 cups of fresh pumpkin or a 15-oz can of pumpkin
                          1 cup of vegetable oil
                          2/3 cup of orange juice. If using canned pumpkin, increase orange juice to 1 cup.

-Add
    3 1/2 cups of flour
    2 teaspoons baking soda
    1 1/2 teaspoons of salt
    1 1/2 heaping teaspoons of cinnamon
    1 heaping teaspoon of nutmeg
    1 heaping teaspoon of ground clover
    3 cups of sugar
    1 teaspoon of vanilla

-Mix well, then add
    1 cup of walnuts, chopped fine. optional
    1 cup of raisins, drained and coated with flour. Mix in carefully 

-Pour in a well greased and floured pan.
-Cook for 1 hour and test with a fork. If it comes out clean, it's done


----------



## vagriller (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is a pumpkin cheesecake recipe I posted awhile back. It is in PDF format. This is ALWAYS a hit at holiday gatherings.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1779&d=1156529516


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

these sound delish! thanks!

please continue to bring em on!

anything unusual is welcome, too!


----------



## karaburun (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

I know those "problems".... I´m also ever searching for "new" recipes on each type... 

Ok... Here´s a German Recipe with Pumpkin

*Kirmeskuchen*
Kermiscake

I*ngredients*

200 g sugar ( I think you as american need sure more sugar ..perhaps 300 g..)
250 g butter (room temperature)
5 eggs
200 ml milk
350 g flour
150 g almandes (75 g grounded, 75 g hoed)
1 package bakingpowder ( here it´s 15 g)
400 g finde grated pumpkin ( or Zucchini or carrots)

Stear all together for a smoothy dough. Than put it on a butterd baking pan and bake it in the oven ( 180°C) for 30-40 minutes.

At the top you can make a topping with sugar and water oder an american topping. 

greetings from western Germany

Tanja


----------



## crewsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Since I don't like pumpkin pie, I make this instead. Pumpkin Crunch Cake


----------



## cjs (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope I don't get myself in trouble (again) here, but this was published in a newspaper a couple years ago and it's become a family (and neighborhood) favorite!!


* Exported from MasterCook *
                      Glazed Chocolate Pumpkin Loaf
Makes two loaves

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  3 1/3           cups  flour
  3               cups  granulated sugar
  2              tsps.  baking soda
  1               tsp.  each: cinnamon -- nutmeg, salt
  4                     eggs -- lightly beaten
  2               cups  canned pure pumpkin
  1                cup  vegetable oil
     2/3           cup  water
     1/2           cup  chopped nuts
  4             ounces  semi-sweet chocolate -- melted, cooled
                        Glaze:
  1 1/2           cups  confectioners' sugar -- sifted
  4             Tbsps.  cold water -- (4 to 6)
  1              ounce  semi-sweet chocolate -- melted, cooled
  2              tsps.  hot water -- (2 to 4)

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees. Combine flour, sugar, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt in a large bowl; set aside. Whisk together eggs, pumpkin, oil and water in a medium bowl. Stir into the flour mixture; mix just until blended. Fold in the nuts.

2. Transfer 2 cups of the batter to a small bowl, stir in the melted chocolate. Spoon half of the remaining plain batter into the two greased and floured 9-by-5-inch loaf pans; spoon half the chocolate batter over the top of each pan. Spoon remaining plain batter evenly over the chocolate batter in each pan. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean and dry, about 1 hour, 10 minutes. Cool in pans on a wire rack 10 minutes; remove from pan to cool completely on wire rack.

3. For glaze, mix confectioners' sugar and cold water in a small bowl until the right drizzling consistency. Transfer half of the mixture to a separate bowl. Stir in chocolate and enough of the hot water to make the right consistency for drizzling. Drizzle white and chocolate glazes in a zigzag pattern on each loaf.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Happy Wedneday*

I love pumpkin pie and I will print out Opinanita's receipe for it.  It sounds great.

Thank you.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Happy Wednesday*

Thanks cjs for your pumpkin pie receipe.  I will print it out and add it to my collection.

Thank you.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## lexpay (Nov 13, 2006)

I was also looking for new pumpkin muffin recipes...I have to make them for my daughters school Thanksgiving party.  I am a exec chef...but hate doing deserts...So...send anything you got!!!

Stefany


----------



## QSis (Nov 13, 2006)

Opiñanita said:
			
		

> I love this recipe. I haven't made it in 4 years. I want to make it every year but always end up not having enough time. It comes from my friend's mother who lives in Massachusetts. The recipe written down here is how she gave it to me. You may want to mix the dry ingredients separately. Hopefully this year I'll get around to making it.
> Enjoy,
> Opiñanita
> 
> ...


 
What is it like when it's done?  A spice cake?

Lee


----------



## Opiñanita (Nov 14, 2006)

Opiñanita said:
			
		

> I love this recipe. I haven't made it in 4 years. I want to make it every year but always end up not having enough time. It comes from my friend's mother who lives in Massachusetts. The recipe written down here is how she gave it to me. You may want to mix the dry ingredients separately. Hopefully this year I'll get around to making it.
> Enjoy,
> Opiñanita
> 
> ...



Hey everyone,
I finally made this recipe a couple weeks ago and it was delicious! I actually had enough batter to fill 3 bread pans but I'm not sure I used a standard size bread pan. When I took the pumpkin bread out of the oven  my fiance and I ate half a loaf through out an afternoon. It was so good. I also used organic everything from sugar to flour to canned pumpkin. I was so proud of myself for actually making the pumpkin bread this year instead of just talking about it.


----------



## Opiñanita (Nov 14, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> What is it like when it's done?  A spice cake?
> 
> Lee



I don't know what a spice cake taste like. I feel like this recipe is a little more richer in the spice department than most pumpkin breads I've tasted in the past though. Maybe that's why I like it so much.


----------



## licia (Nov 14, 2006)

I baked a Mrs. Smith's pumpkin pie over the weekend and it was surprisingly good.  I may do it again. I don't want anyone to tell me this is trash, etc. This is just MY opinion!


----------



## DebbieB (Mar 17, 2007)

*Pumpkin Search*

I have always used the pumpkin pie recipe on the back of the Libby's can though I cut back on the cinnamon and add a wooden spoonful of molasses to the pie filling.  My Mom's secret ingredient


----------

